# Northeastern Permaculture Convergence - VT July 4th Weekend! COME!



## hassysmacker (May 21, 2009)

Don't know if any of y'all are interested in permaculture, but I definitely am gonna be there so I thought I'd post this!

Northeastern Permaculture Networ - home







5th Annual Northeastern Permaculture Convergence "Permaculture in Practice"

This year, Vermont permaculturists have offered to host the annual gathering at the 'All Together Now!' Living Arts Center in Central VT. Join permaculture enthusiasts, practitioners and educators from throughout the northeast for the 5th annual regional northeastern permaculture convergence in East Montpelier! This exciting, collaborative, activity packed event features an impressive assemblage of presentations, lectures, hand-on workshops and celebration that include intensive forays into edible plant propagation, natural building, root cellaring, bio-char, rocket stoves, coppice forestry, lacto-fermentation, education, keyline design, the zen of permaculture, humanure, traditional woodworking and much more. Local food, music, beer; on-site camping; and some of the most inspired company you'll find in the region set the stage for an amazing fourth of July weekend. Additional tours of community-based permaculture-inspired homesteads and businesses will precede the convergence on July 1-2. Additional details coming soon.

Designers, Educators, Farmers, Builders, Authors, Transition Towners, Homesteaders, Community Activists, Families, and other enthusiasts from Maine, New York, New Hampshire, Quebec, Vermont, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, Connecticut, New Jersey, and elsewhere gather to practice, learn, celebrate, inspire, and embody our ecological culture. Other regions are welcome- of course!

REGISTRATION is open. To register download PDF (http://northeasternpermaculture.wikispaces.com/file/view/registration.pdf) or contact Doni: [email protected]
To volunteer to help organize, please contact Janice Walrafen: [email protected]
To submit a workshop proposal please contact Janice Lloyd: [email protected]
For information about farm tours preceding the conference, contact Keith Morris: [email protected]

AllTogetherNow! Living Arts Center East Montpelier, VT

Weekend Schedule
Friday
3:00-7:00 Arrival and Check-In
6:00-7:30 Dinner
7:30 Welcome and Orientation
8:00 pm Keynote event
10:00 meet and greet by the fireside

Saturday
6:00 am Yoga
7:00-8:30 Breakfast
8:30 - 12:00 Multiple Workshops
12:00 Circle - Check-in
Lunch
1:30-5:00 Multiple Workshops
5:00-6:00 Open Space and Demos
6:00-7:30 Dinner with Regional Reports
8:00 Puppet Performance, Party, Bonfire, Music

Sunday
6:00 am Yoga
7:00-8:30 Breakfast
8:30-12:00 Multiple Workshops
12:00 Circle - Rap up
Lunch
Clean-up; Depart

http://northeasternpermaculture.wikispaces.com/:goat::goat:


----------

